# 

## Odo

?

----------


## Uksus



----------

...

----------


## kobieta



----------

.    ,

----------


## rust

-   ?
- !
-   !
()

----------


## laithemmer

.   .

----------


## rust

...

----------


## laithemmer

...

----------


## rust

> ...

    .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

   ,    ...    ?
    !    ,     .

----------


## rust

.

----------


## laithemmer

> .

   ..     ,      !

----------


## rust



----------


## Odo

> 

   

> ...

   

> 

   

> .    ,

   

> .   .

   

> ...

    ,        ?   ,    , ?   ,    ,    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 

  쳺    

> ,        ?   ,    , ?   ,    ,    ?

     ,   - ,    .      "ճ  ?"     ......      . 
  -   .         .

----------


## Odo

_" ...  , - ,
 ,  
 ,  
 ,   "_    

> ,   - ,    .      "ճ  ?"     ......      . 
>   -   .         .

            ,   ,       ,     , , , ,       ,  , .

----------


## kobieta

> ,    ,    ?

  ͳ       .
     -  -. 
        -      ,     ,        -,     . 
    ... -   .   ,    -   - ".
... "  , -   ". 
   "  .

----------


## Odo

> ͳ       .
>      -  -. 
>         -      ,     ,        -,     . 
>     ... -   .   ,    -   - ".
> ... "  , -   ". 
>    "  .

  ֳ. ,    ,    ,   ,  .     ,        - ,     ,    , ,    ,   ?

----------


## Uksus

> ,        - ,     ,    , ,    ,   ?

----------


## Odo

> 

  ,  ,    ,          ?        ?

----------


## Uksus

> ,  ,    ,          ?

  ,     .    . ,  .  

> ?

  .     .     ,       .  "  !"  "   ?"   ,          ,  ³      .    .    ,  䳿   .

----------


## Mavi

Spravedlivist - ponjattj, vira v jake moze dopomogti vam u 4omus, a nevire moze pid6tovhnuti do nevirnih ri6en. Ja virju 6o jak povodi6sj z in6imi, to tak i zittj bude povoditisj z toboju.

----------


## kobieta

> ֳ. ,    ,    ,   ,  .     ,        - ,     ,    , ,    ,   ?

  :     ! :)
,  ,      .   ,        ,       ,   . 
 " ",      :).
  ,         ,   ,    !

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!
  -          !
           ..

 -             
     ,   
      ?!!!
 !          (),    ...
     ,        ..  !                              -          ,               ...    ,  !
       .. -  !          
(      ,       )

----------


## kobieta

> !
>   -          !
>            ..
> 
>  -             
>      ,   
>       ?!!!
>  !          (),    ...
>      ,        ..  !                              -          ,               ...    ,  !
> ...

     .      . ... - "     ,   -   ... ,  .
    ...   ,    ().    ,   ,

----------


## Mavi

Mozlivo, ludi vkladajut ne toj sens u ponjattja spravedlivosti. Ce z ne ozna4ae 6o same z toboju vse neodminno mae buti dobre, todi da! - ce spravedlivo. Vazko ocinjuvati sebe. Toz spravedlivist - ponnjtja ne strimane zodnimi peredba4uvanostjami i nemozlivo zaprogramuvati i priklejti jj do sebe. Vazlivo - 6o same vi 4ekaete vid "SPRAVEDLIVOGO" vsesvitu????!!!!!   

> .      . ... - "     ,   -   ... ,  .
>     ...   ,    ().    ,   ,

  
Toz jak6o spoaterigala po vidno6ennju do sebe - spravedlivist isnije, a jak6o 6os jde ne tak - jj nemae. Dovoli egojsti4no, 4i ne tak?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!      ...
2 kobieta
          (    ),

----------


## kobieta

> Toz jak6o spoaterigala po vidno6ennju do sebe - spravedlivist isnije, a jak6o 6os jde ne tak - jj nemae. Dovoli egojsti4no, 4i ne tak?

    .... ,          !!!  .. ,      !
   ,    ...,     .
      -     .       .   ,   ,        .   ,        -   . 
   ,      ... -     . 
     .
   -  ,      .... -  ...         .
   -       ,        .
 ,    ,  (-)        .... -   .
,       ,   ... -   .
        !!!!  ,   !!!!!!!!!! ,   , - !!!!!

----------


## Mr.Kronko

! :(

----------


## kobieta

> ! :(

   :).
 ,  ,      :).    

> (    ),

    ,  , ,   ".     ,   ...  , -     .

----------


## Uksus

,   -   , , ,          ,    .     ...    ,        ?

----------


## Mavi

> .... ,          !!!  .. ,      !
>    ,    ...,     .
>       -     .       .   ,   ,        .   ,        -   . 
>    ,      ... -     . 
>      .
>    -  ,      .... -  ...         .
>    -       ,        .
>  ,    ,  (-)        .... -   .
> ,       ,   ... -   .
>         !!!!  ,   !!!!!!!!!! ,   , - !!!!!

  Aj ja j! Ce vze todi ne spravedlivist, a karma! Tobto, ja ho4u skazati - 6o cj tema beskine4na i tjagati kanat hto i komu 6o vinen miozno dovgo. Ale ce pitannj kozen mae sper6u v sobi vijasniti a potim vze budemo gurtom dumati!

----------


## Odo

> .
>    -  ,      .... -  ...         .
>    -       ,        .
>  ,    ,  (-)        .... -   .
> ,       ,   ... -   .
>         !!!!  ,   !!!!!!!!!! ,   , - !!!!!

  ,     (  ,   )          , ,   , , , .   ,      ,   ,      ?   

> ...    ,        ?

  ֳ .

----------


## Mavi

V bagatjoh z nas buvali situacij... Napriklad, jhali v avtobusi, a konduktor ne zapitav kvitka - projhali bezko6tovno. A potim nam v magazini nedodali zda4i. Ce cpravedlivist 4i znovu "4omu ce zavzdi zi mnoju????"A?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> ,        ?

              ...

----------


## Mavi

Ot ja pogodilasj b z Uksus, bo taki mat zazdrist i spravedlivist jak ne druzi, tak zivut des nedale4ko odne vid odnogo!A?

----------


## kobieta

> Ot ja pogodilasj b z Uksus, bo taki mat zazdrist i spravedlivist jak ne druzi, tak zivut des nedale4ko odne vid odnogo!A?

      .
..  ..   ... -         .   ".    

> V bagatjoh z nas buvali situacij... Napriklad, jhali v avtobusi, a konduktor ne zapitav kvitka - projhali bezko6tovno. A potim nam v magazini nedodali zda4i. Ce cpravedlivist 4i znovu "4omu ce zavzdi zi mnoju????"A?

  .  : -( ...,      ?)   

> ,     (  ,   )          , ,   , , , .   ,      ,   ,      ?

      ,    ,   ,    ,   .
 ,   ,       .

----------

,  ,   , ,     .     , ,,     ?   ,    ?
    ,   "2"?       ,     ? ͳ?    ** ?  ,  , . ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

-   ...
 ,     ....,         .         .      :       ,      ,    .     ?    

> ,  , . ,      .

           ...        ?     .    , ,       ...   ...   ,   !

----------


## Uksus

> -   ...

  ? ճ          ?  

> ,     ....,         ...

    ,    .      .  

> ...        ?     .    , ,       ...   ...   ,   !

     .     .      . ճ ?   

> .  : -( ...,      ?)

  ͳ.   .       .  , , .

----------

> ...

  ֳ  ,

----------


## kobieta

> ,    .      .

  -!!!      ,       !!!

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ճ          ?

   .   ,    .  - , ,  .        ,   ,     ,        .         ?        ....   

> ,    .      .
>    .     .      . ճ ?

     ? ?    ? 
  .    ,         . .        ,    .   ,      ,  ,   .       .         .  ...  ,            .       ,   ,   .      ,   .        :      ,    .   .    . 
  ,   .    .   ,   ,   - ,      . 
    ,   ?

----------


## kobieta

> .   ,    .  - , ,  .        ,   ,     ,        .         ?        ....  
>    ? ?    ? 
>   .    ,         . .        ,    .   ,      ,  ,   .       .         .  ...  ,            .       ,   ,   .      ,   .        :      ,    .   .    . 
>   ,   .    .   ,   ,   - ,      . 
>     ,   ?

  [/QUOTE] 
     .
    .
      .    ... -,      ..
.. ...  ...    -   ,   .    ,     . 
   ...   ,               .       -     ,   "5",    .   "",  ,    ...
 ...      ... - ,    ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> .
>     .
>       .    ... -,      ..
> .. ...  ...    -   ,   .    ,     . 
>    ...   ,               .       -     ,   "5",    .   "",  ,    ...
>  ...      ... - ,    ,     .

     ...  ,    ....     ....   ,             ....
     ))))     ,     ,  "   ,     ".

----------


## Uksus

> .   ,    .  - , ,  .        ,   ,     ,        .         ?        ....

      ,     ?       -   .            ?       -    ,    ,    ,     .      ,       .       ""    ,   - "".

----------


## Mr.Kronko

?
             ?
:
-   ..
-           
-                    

(    ...        )

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,       .

   ,           ,  . ³      ,     ,    ,     .          .       "",    ,    ,  -  , ,   .        ?        "" ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ?

      ? г   -   ,  .      ?     ,       ?   ?       ?

----------


## rust

:
   ,      ?

----------


## laithemmer

: " ...!!"   .

----------


## rust

!  !

----------


## laithemmer

> !  !

    ?

----------


## rust

?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

   - !    ...

----------


## Uksus

> ? г   -   ,  .      ?     ,       ?   ?       ?

    ,        - .      , ,   .   

> :
>    ,      ?

  !

----------


## kobieta

> ,           ,  . ³      ,     ,    ,     .          .       "",    ,    ,  -  , ,   .        ?        "" ?

              "  ".
? ,   ? 
    :     ,   ? 
˳:     ,         ..,  ..
         ,    .     .         ,    ..,        ,         .
          .
  ,       
   ,     ,   ,  ,       .   ""   .      .     : "  ,  ,    !!!!" ͳ...  .  .
      ... ...       -        ,    ,      ...    -   .

----------


## laithemmer

> ... ...       -        ,    ,      ...    -   .

     ,      ?
      ,     :  !     ,     ,     .       ,  ...       .    ? 
      ,  , ,   .

----------

"   - ,  - ".   ? г   .

----------


## RAMM

> "   - ,  - ".   ? г   .

    "    -   "
      .
    .
          - "    -   ". 
      , -
   ,   
 .      , 
       .
        .

    .

----------


## Uksus

> .

  ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

  ... .  
  ,     
   (   -  ).

   .   ,
   ,     .. .

.      
     (    
  ).   ,    
       .
    . 
    ,

----------

